# Schwinn Experts, Help! I've Fallen and I can't Reach my badges!



## barneyguey (Dec 19, 2017)

Howdy fellow bicycle FREAKS! I'm back to the Schwinn headbadge history book I've been working on.
I've got 95 Companies in it so far, but I'm having trouble finding information  and photos of bikes for several of the Companies. I'm hoping I can ask about different companies from time to time and maybe someone in bicycle land can help me?

I'll start off with Albright's Cycling & Fitness. South Bend, Indiana &  Mishawaka, Indiana
I know they sold Schwinn, Raleigh and Columbia for sure, maybe more.
Any Information and Photos would be just Wonderful! Thanks, Merry Christmas! Barry



 


I think the bike above is a Columbia?    You can see a Schwinn sign in the window.



________________________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2017)

I had a green and Ivory 1947 Schwinn B6 that had a JP Albrights decal on the rear fender.
The headbadge was the typical Schwinn oval, but the shop decal on the back fender was super cool.
I sold the bike a few years ago, but I think it's still in the area.
I'll see if I can get a picture of it for you.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 19, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I had a green and Ivory 1947 Schwinn B6 that had a JP Albrights decal on the rear fender.
> The headbadge was the typical Schwinn oval, but the shop decal on the back fender was super cool.
> I sold the bike a few years ago, but I think it's still in the area.
> I'll see if I can get a picture of it for you.



That would be great! Thanks for the help. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 27, 2017)

Howdy fellow bicycle FREAKS! I'm back to the Schwinn headbadge history book I've been working on.
I've got 95 Companies in it so far, but I'm having trouble finding information and photos of bikes for several of the Companies. I'm hoping I can ask about different companies from time to time and maybe someone in bicycle land can help me?

I'll start off with Albright's Cycling & Fitness. South Bend, Indiana & Mishawaka, Indiana
I know they sold Schwinn, Raleigh and Columbia for sure, maybe more.
Any Information and Photos would be just Wonderful! Thanks, Merry Christmas! Barry


 

 
I think the bike above is a Columbia? You can see a Schwinn sign in the window.



________________________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 31, 2017)

bump


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 2, 2018)

Here is what looks like an 1890s Schwinn  The World badged for a Norwegian  store:
http://www.altesrad.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=20159
I like that the globe was spun to show Europe and Africa, just like Aurora and Revell did for their model airplane stands in kits sold in Europe.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Here is what looks like an 1890s Schwinn  The World badged for a Norwegian  store:
> http://www.altesrad.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=20159
> I like that the globe was spun to show Europe and Africa, just like Aurora and Revell did for their model airplane stands or kits sold in Europe.



Thank you! I wasn't able to look at the bike without a password? Barry


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 2, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Thank you! I wasn't able to look at the bike without a password? Barry



Sorry about that... Here is the bike up for auction:
https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=110203138&fks=110203138
3 pictures, including a good one of the Schwinn shaped badge. And some information on the retailer:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonas_Øglænd
From the chatter at Altesrad there were some other badges used on "The World" for the German market, according to Papperitz, who put together a comprehensive book of German headbadges.  Not currently available from Amazon.de:
https://www.amazon.de/Markenware-Fahrrad-Frank-Papperitz/dp/3934047483
But some are listed on Bookfinder , all on the north side of 50.00 USD. Pesky technical books are always expensive.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 2, 2018)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Sorry about that... Here is the bike up for auction:
> https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=110203138&fks=110203138
> 3 pictures, including a good one of the Schwinn shaped badge. And some information on the retailer:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonas_Øglænd
> ...



It seems like they're asking around $800 dollars for that bike, if only...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 2, 2018)

Cooper S. said:


> It seems like they're asking around $800 dollars for that bike, if only...



Shipping is always a pain....Price is a little less since the Norway uses it's own Kronur, not Euros.  I am just intrigued that Schwinn was able to export bikes back to Europe, where every wide spot in the road had their own bicycle factory.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, I give up  on Albright's for a while!


Here's a new company.           Delcraft?
I don't know anything about them except they were important enough to warrant a badge that looks just like the Schwinn Plane, Train & Automobile badge. I did find several Delcraft companies in Canada. Furniture, Boat Etc.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 4, 2018)

Here's a new company. Delcraft?
I don't know anything about them except they were important enough to warrant a badge that looks just like the Schwinn Plane, Train & Automobile badge. I did find several Delcraft companies in Canada. Furniture, Boat Etc.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 4, 2018)

NOPE!

methinks you've 'fallen' a little too hard for badges.....


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 4, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> NOPE!
> 
> methinks you've 'fallen' a little too hard for badges.....



Yes indeed! At first I was just interested in the history of the badges for the book, then I seem to have caught some strange bug? I like to have copies of a badge from each company I add to the book, I don't know why for sure. I have fallen in love with the art work and see them as art. Sometime getting a badge is the only way to get a good photo.  I've paid through the nose for most of them, but have been sold a few from some of the collectors on the Cabe at good prices. Barry

I own the Delcraft badge. Have you seen any? Or a bike with the badge? I no you've sold a LOT of bikes! Maybe you've seen one? Thanks, Barry


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 4, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Yes indeed! At first I was just interested in the history of the badges for the book, then I seem to have caught some strange bug? I like to have copies of a badge from each company I add to the book, I don't know why for sure. I have fallen in love with the art work and see them as art. Sometime getting a badge is the only way to get a good photo.  I've paid through the nose for most of them, but have been sold a few from some of the collectors on the Cabe at good prices. Barry
> 
> I own the Delcraft badge. Have you seen any? Or a bike with the badge? I no you've sold a LOT of bikes! Maybe you've seen one? Thanks, Barry




I have an NOS "trains and planes" style Delcraft!  Very cool! NO idea what they came on....

So many cool badges out there that are very very rare


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 4, 2018)

They are cool badges! If you ever run across a bike, let me know. Happy New Year Bob! I hope know one rips you off this year! It was you that had a trailer of bike stuff stolen? I hope those #/%@ burn in Hell! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 10, 2018)

Here's a new company. Delcraft?
I don't know anything about them except they were important enough to warrant a badge that looks just like the Schwinn Plane, Train & Automobile badge. I did find several Delcraft companies in Canada. Furniture, Boat Etc.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 13, 2018)

There has got to be a Delcraft bicycle out there!!! 
All the Delcraft companies were located near the Great lakes in Canada not far from Chicago.
I don't know if they sold the bikes out of the Furniture Stores, Boat Stores Etc. ?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 13, 2018)

There has got to be a Delcraft bicycle out there!!! 
All the Delcraft companies were located near the Great lakes in Canada not far from Chicago.
I don't know if they sold the bikes out of the Furniture Stores, Boat Stores Etc. ?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 18, 2018)

How about this Company! Another hard one to find anything about! 
The Bolles Sporting Goods Company?
I've seen several Schwinn's with this badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

How about this Company! Another hard one to find anything about! 
The Bolles Sporting Goods Company?
I've seen several Schwinn's with this badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

How about this Company! Another hard one to find anything about! 
The Bolles Sporting Goods Company?
I've seen several Schwinn's with this badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 22, 2018)

How about this Company! Another hard one to find anything about! 
The Bolles Sporting Goods Company?
I've seen several Schwinn's with this badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 23, 2018)

Here's a new company. Delcraft?
I don't know anything about them except they were important enough to warrant a badge that looks just like the Schwinn Plane, Train & Automobile badge. I did find several Delcraft companies in Canada. Furniture, Boat Etc.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 28, 2018)

Howdy fellow bicycle FREAKS! I'm back to the Schwinn headbadge history book I've been working on.
I've got 95 Companies in it so far, but I'm having trouble finding information and photos of bikes for several of the Companies. I'm hoping I can ask about different companies from time to time and maybe someone in bicycle land can help me?

I'll start off with Albright's Cycling & Fitness. South Bend, Indiana & Mishawaka, Indiana
I know they sold Schwinn, Raleigh and Columbia for sure, maybe more.
Any Information and Photos would be just Wonderful! Thanks, Merry Christmas! Barry


 

 
I think the bike above is a Columbia? You can see a Schwinn sign in the window.



________________________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool badge that catches my eye!
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)

bump


----------

